# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  د.ابو عرابي يباشر عمله

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*الدكتور أبو عرابي يباشر عمله رئيسا لليرموك                                                                               * *2009-03-07*  
عمون - صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بالموافقة على تعيين الأستاذ الدكتور سلطان أبو عرابي رئيساً لجامعة اليرموك لمدة أربع سنوات اعتباراً من 4/3/2009.

وقد باشر الدكتور أبو عرابي عمله رئيساً للجامعة صباح الخميس 5/3/2009 حيث كان في استقباله نائبا رئيس الجامعة ومساعداه وعمداء الكليات ومديرو الوحدات الادارية والعاملين بالجامعة من أكاديمين واداريين اذ قدموا له التهاني بمنصبه الجديد وتمنوا له التوفيق والنجاح في مهامه والسير على الخطى التي رسمها صاحب الجلاله الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين للسمو في مسيرة التعليم العالي .

يذكر ان الدكتور أبو عرابي يحمل درجة الدكتوراه في الكيمياء العضوية من جامعة ميشجان – آن اربر- في الولايات المتحده عام 1982 ، وشغل عدة مناصب هامة منها رئيساً لجامعة الطفيلة التقنية ورئيساً لجامعة اربد الأهلية ، وعميداً لشؤون الطلبة في اليرموك بالاضافة الى عدد من المناصب الاكاديمية والادارية في الجامعات الأردنية .

كما شغل عضوية عدد من المجالس واللجان في وزارة التعليم العالي ، وجامعة اليرموك وجامعة الطفيلة التقنية وجامعة اربد الأهلية وجامعة البحرين وجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن ، اضافة الى عدد من اللجان والمجالس العربية والدولية .

وقد حصل الدكتور أبو عرابي على عدد من الجوائز العلمية خلال مسيرته العلمية منها جائزة شومان للشباب العرب في مجال العلوم الاساسية عام 1989 ، وجائزة الاكسندر فون هومبولدت الألمانية الشهيرة عام 1989 ، والجائزة التقديرية للخريج المتميز من جامعة ميتشجان الغربية عام 2004 ، والجائزة التقديرية للمؤتمر الامريكي للدراسات المتقدمة عام 2005 ، وله أكثر من سبعة وأربعين بحثاً منشوراً في مجلات علمية عالمية محكمة ومراجعة خمس كتب متخصصة في الكيمياء وكتابة العديد من التقارير العلمية المتخصصة .

من جهة ثانية قام الدكتور أبو عرابي بجولة تفقدية لسير عملية انتخابات مجلس اتحاد طلبة الجامعة للدوره السابعة عشرة للعام الجامعي 2009 والتي تقدم لها (395) مرشحا من مختلف كليات الجامعة لاختيار 64 مرشحاً لمجلس اتحاد الطلبة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------

